# Rolling Road Result



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

A friend of mine ran his car on the MRCTuning.com rollers today and it did 560.

Its a standard MY11, no mods whatsoever.

Can this be right?

I picked it up last night to drop it off to Robbie to have the wheels done, lots of stone chips and I knew from the minute I got in it it was quicker.

Am lost for an explanation.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

RR results aren't reliable to compare with expected power quoted by the manufacturer, rather more appropriate as a base to compare performance gain pre and post modification.

Theses cars from factory all make different power anyway, but the MY11 is quoted at 530 so it will have more urgency about it than a MY09-10 which are quoted at 485!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

alloy said:


> RR results aren't reliable to compare with expected power quoted by the manufacturer, rather more appropriate as a base to compare performance gain pre and post modification.
> 
> Theses cars from factory all make different power anyway, but the MY11 is quoted at 530 so it will have more urgency about it than a MY09-10 which are quoted at 485!


Spot on! RR result are only sensible for delta testing of the changes that modifications have made - unless you fancy ripping the car apart for a proper engine dyno! Some read high, some read lower, some have different transmission losses etc - the list of variables is endless.

The other question is... are you 100% sure its not been mapped?!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

It's a MY11, it's not been mapped.

I'll put mine on when I get back from Germany, just to see what the comparison is.

If there is anyone else here who would like to put their MY11 on to see contact Doug at mrctuning.com


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Max 10% difference on 530hp is considered ''normal''. I guess some MY11 cars ran 580hp without ANY mods.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe the car just wanted to rush to be worked on by me :clap:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

do you all know there is a Dyno day been sorted for R35 owners on the Sunday 3rd july in the midlands? 

its a Hub Dyno also so i belive the most accurate. 

check out the MEETS section.


----------

